# Apple iPad ist ausverkauft



## Progs-ID (28. März 2010)

Die erste Auflage des iPads ist vergriffen. Soeben änderte Apple auf seiner Bestellwebseite den Liefertermin. Wer sein Gerät jetzt bestellt, bekommt es wahrscheinlich erst 9 Tage nach Verkaufsbeginn, am 12. April.

In den USA können Interessierte das iPad seit 2 Wochen bestellen.  Deutsche Interessenten müssen noch bis Ende April warten. Kenner der Branche vermuten, das Apple mehr iPads als iPhones zum Start verkaufen kann. Nach 74 Tagen hatte Apple das millionste iPhone an den Mann gebracht. Euro-Preise stehen noch nicht fest.

Für Inhalte verhandelte Apple sowohl mit Zeitungs-, Zeitschriften- und Buchverlagen, als auch mit Firmen der Musik-, Film- und Fernsehindustrie. Auf der einen Seite sind dies neue Einnahmequellen, auf der anderen ist es aber auch ein Wagnis, in Bezug auf die alten Einnahmequellen.

Das iPad gibt es in mehreren Ausführungen:


Einsteigermodell: 16GB Speicher, WLAN (499$, ~ 360€)
Spitzenmodell: 64GB Speicher, WLAN, schnelle Mobilfunkanbindung (829$, ~ 558€)
*Quelle*


----------



## mrnils253 (28. März 2010)

Ich frage mich immer wieder das die an diesem teil so finden.


----------



## klyer (28. März 2010)

ich finde es irgendwie revolutionierend, das jetzt z.b apple schon anfängt tragbare touch-computer zu entwickeln. nen laptop mal in der straba auspacken is net, da kommt z.B. das ipad zum einsatz.
die sollen ja auch recht flott sein.
also ich spiele schon mit dem gedanke, eins zu holen


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

Die Chinesen haben auch schon ein iPad-Klon vorgestellt.
Gefällt mir optisch sogar besser, als das Original   !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2010)

wofür brauch man sowas eigentlich? entweder ih hab was großes stationäres (pc) oder was kleines handliches für die hosentasche (handy). aber die dinger sind doch einfach unpraktisch. besser wie son blöder lappy, aber immernoch um welten zu groß. ich käm mir dämlich vor, mit sonem riesen ding rumzulatschen. ich denke ma, das erst die holo technologie dem ganzen zeuch da ne existenzberechtigung geben würde - kleine mobile geräte mit großem virtuellen display. alles andre is meinem empfinden nach nur grober unfug. aber gut, mit nem mobil telefon wird ja auch schon lange nur noch selten telefoniert und hauptsächlich andrer scheiss gemacht...


----------



## Progs-ID (28. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben auch schon ein iPad-Klon vorgestellt.
> Gefällt mir optisch sogar besser, als das Original   !
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja, die Chinesen schon wieder, wer hat es nicht gedacht. 
In deiner Quelle wird der Inquirerer als Denkanstoßer genannt. 

Neben deinem Modell, soll/wird es sogar *Konkurrenz* aus Deutschland geben.
Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie sich das iPad in Deutschland/Europa schlägt.


----------



## Crymes (28. März 2010)

Naja, wenn die UE3 erst mal auf dem Ding läuft....


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

Viel Hype um nichts.


----------



## Hugo78 (28. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wofür brauch man sowas eigentlich? entweder ih hab was großes stationäres (pc) oder was kleines handliches für die hosentasche (handy). aber die dinger sind doch einfach unpraktisch. besser wie son blöder lappy, aber immernoch um welten zu groß. ich käm mir dämlich vor, mit sonem riesen ding rumzulatschen. ich denke ma, das erst die holo technologie dem ganzen zeuch da ne existenzberechtigung geben würde - kleine mobile geräte mit großem virtuellen display. alles andre is meinem empfinden nach nur grober unfug. aber gut, mit nem mobil telefon wird ja auch schon lange nur noch selten telefoniert und hauptsächlich andrer scheiss gemacht...



Jo... 

Ein Smartphone kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen.
Das ist ne nette, kleine Spielerei und es hat sicher auch ein, zwei nützliche Funktionen.

Aber son Pad passt weder in die Hosentasche, noch ist es in irgendeiner weise nützlicher als ein Smartphone, und erst recht ist es nicht "cool".

Wie DarkMo schon sagt, ich würd mir blöd vorkommen mit so einem Ding.


----------



## Wargrown (28. März 2010)

Warum ist das Gerät nur so verhypt???


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Warum ist das Gerät nur so verhypt???



Weil Apple drauf steht .

MfG,
EXplosiv


----------



## Einer von Vielen (28. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben auch schon ein iPad-Klon vorgestellt.
> Gefällt mir optisch sogar besser, als das Original   !
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht schonmal viel besser aus als das Ipad. Und leisten tut's auch einiges mehr! Nur ist es so wies aussieht doppelt so dick!
Wäre doch mal witzig, wenn Egoshooter (CoD oder so) damit laufen würden, einfach mal den Kopf des Gegners antippen und schon Headshot


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. März 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Das sieht schonmal viel besser aus als das Ipad. Und leisten tut's auch einiges mehr! Nur ist es so wies aussieht doppelt so dick!
> Wäre doch mal witzig, wenn Egoshooter (CoD oder so) damit laufen würden, einfach mal den*Kopf des Gegners antippen und schon Headshot*


*lachwech*

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## push@max (28. März 2010)

Ich warte ganz klar auf den wepad.

Werde auf den Apple Hype nicht aufspringen.


----------



## Iceananas (28. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben auch schon ein iPad-Klon vorgestellt.




Diese Teile gabs in China schon lange lange vor dem Ipad... wollte eine Firma Apple dafür nicht verklagen?


----------



## Zombiez (28. März 2010)

klyer schrieb:


> ich finde es irgendwie revolutionierend, das jetzt z.b apple schon anfängt tragbare touch-computer zu entwickeln. nen laptop mal in der straba auspacken is net, da kommt z.B. das ipad zum einsatz.
> die sollen ja auch recht flott sein.
> also ich spiele schon mit dem gedanke, eins zu holen



Naja, das Ipad ist einfach nur ein tablet pc mit dem Funktionsumfang eines ipods. Was da revolutionär sein soll musste mir mal erklären... Es kann weder viel noch ist es für das gebotene billig, noch ist es dank des Displays als ebook reader zu gebrauchen. Apple hat es nur mal wieder geschafft den Leuten ******** für Gold zu verkaufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

Unglaublich, wie Apple echt die Leute um sich schart, und denen jeden Dreck verkauft. Kriegt man fast Angst..


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben auch schon ein iPad-Klon vorgestellt.
> Gefällt mir optisch sogar besser, als das Original   !
> 
> 
> ...


Ist schon deshalb besser als das Orginal, weil ein normales BS draufläuft, Multitasking möglich ist und man jedes x-belibige Programm drauf installieren kann. Dazu noch mehr Anschlüsse - perfekt.

Aber für mich persönlich immer noch zu wenig, ich warte auf bezahlbare Laptops / Netbooks mit drehbarem Touchdisplay, damit ich, wenn ich mal einen längeren Text schreiben will, eine vernünftige Tastatur hab.


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie Apple echt die Leute um sich schart, und denen jeden Dreck verkauft. Kriegt man fast Angst..



erinnert mich an Microsoft. Windows ist das schlechteste BS von allen und ist am Meisten verwendet. Die Kopieren auch alles und da regt sich keiner drüber auf.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2010)

> * 	 Apple iPad ist ausverkauft  *



Cool!

War der Newton 1 auch eine Woche lang.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> erinnert mich an Microsoft. Windows ist das schlechteste BS von allen und ist am Meisten verwendet. Die Kopieren auch alles und da regt sich keiner drüber auf.



Joh, oder Google, die Daten sammeln wie noch was, alle sagen das ist schlecht - und keiner macht was. ^^


----------



## NGamers (29. März 2010)

Das traurigste ist doch, daß jeder Tablet-PC der in Zukunft rauskommt damit kämpfen muss als IPad-Klon abgestempelt zu werden. Als würde Apple jährlich das Rad neu erfinden


----------



## iGreggy (29. März 2010)

Trotzdem kommt mir Apple nicht ins Haus. Ich habe ja nichts gegen geschlossene Systeme, aber den Zwang, den Apple einem da auflegt ist ja nun wirklich unter aller Kanone. Und dann auch noch für so viel Geld. Hackt es? Irgendwann kommt das AndiPad, ein Tablet mit Android. Trotzdem weiß ich nicht was ich damit soll. Außer zu Hause kann ich es nicht nutzen, unterwegs wird man ja ermordet wenn man mit so einem Ding erwischt wird. Muss nicht sein.


----------



## s0niC (29. März 2010)

Kein Wunder bei dem Hype der darum gemacht wurde.

Ansich keine schlechte Sache, so als Spielerei für die Couch. Richtig alltagstauglich finde ich es aber nicht.

Am meisten stört aber die verkackte Preispolitik 499$ = 499€ und nicht 360€

Für 360Taler hätt ich`s vielleicht sogar geholt.


----------



## Johnny05 (29. März 2010)

Zu gross geratenes I-Phone mit den denselben Design-Fehler: Es ist von Apple !


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

mrnils253 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder das die an diesem teil so finden.


 
spielt bei apple eigentlich keine rolle: sobald die was rausbringen, MUSS es einfach ein spitzenprodukt mit ausgezeichnetem p/l-verhältnis sein! wieder mal ein zeugnis für die leichte manipulierbarkeit vieler menschen. wahrscheinlich wussten viele, die ein ipad bestellt haben, zum zeitpunkt des orderns garnicht, was das überhaupt ist...ein angebissener apfel als logo ist dran, und das reicht schon um alle hemmungen abzulegen...echt heftig!


----------



## iGreggy (29. März 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> spielt bei apple eigentlich keine rolle: sobald die was rausbringen, MUSS es einfach ein spitzenprodukt mit ausgezeichnetem p/l-verhältnis sein!



Und das Beste ist ja auch noch der Laden war ja mal fast Insolvenz, kurz bevor der iPod kam.


----------



## PixelSign (29. März 2010)

ich finde das ganze auch etwas unnütz. besonders das geschlossene system und die damit verbunden nachteile sind ein no-go. wäre ein voll funktionsfähiges osx drauf, dann würde ich dem gerät schon eine daseinsberechtigung zugestehen. aber ohne dieses kann es nur so viel wie mein ipod touch der wenigstens richtig transportabel ist.
es ist teilweise schon unglaublich was apple den kunden für einschränkungen in den weg stellt und diese dann trotzdem voll und ganz kaufbereit sind. das geht schon los das jetzt keine cam (mal von sinn und unsinn abgesehen), kein flash usw. drin sind obwohl das problemlos möglich wäre. in der 2. generation kommt dann plötzlich mehr und mehr und alle freuen sich... und kaufen natürlich wieder fleißig.
ich hoffe ja mal irgendwann jemanden zu sehen, der sich den klopper wie ein gewöhnliches iphone ans ohr hält und telefoniert


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

Das iPad ist langweilig, da kauf ich mir lieber ein X200 von Lenovo, das hat auch ne ordentliche Schrifterkennung und man ist nicht zwingend auf OSX angewießen, zudem hat man die Möglichkeit einer Dockingstation und das Teil hat auch kein Glänzedisplay.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2010)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Warum ist das Gerät nur so verhypt???



weil da ein angebissenr apple drauf klebt kennst nicht?

Mist Explosiv war schneller aber ich hab nenn schönes Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGGELD6N9g8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGGELD6N9g8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Iceananas (29. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> weil da ein angebissenr apple drauf klebt kennst nicht?
> 
> Mist Explosiv war schneller aber ich hab nenn schönes Video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGGELD6N9g8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGGELD6N9g8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MARIIIO (29. März 2010)

Ihr wisst ja, wie das Ipad entstand: Jemand hat einer fee gesagt:
"Ich wünsche mir ein Iphone, das nicht in die Hosentasche passt, und mit dem man nicht telefonieren kann"
*glitzer*
Das Ipad erscheint 

Rein marketingtechnisch ist apple ja die Firma des jahrhunderts....

Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen dass überwiegend ein bestimmter schlag menschen das Iphone hat?


----------



## Bääängel (29. März 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja, wie das Ipad entstand: Jemand hat einer fee gesagt:
> "Ich wünsche mir ein Iphone, das nicht in die Hosentasche passt, und mit dem man nicht telefonieren kann"
> *glitzer*
> Das Ipad erscheint
> ...



Das Iphone ist gar bicht soo schlecht. Aber dafür das Ipad darum versteh ich nicht wie geblendet man von appel sein kann, dass man echt jeden Mist von denen abkaufen kann. Wie viele von denen gibt es eigentlich, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viele gibt. Ipod und Iphone o.k., aber der Rest...


----------



## poiu (29. März 2010)

@MARIIIO

hehe ja, ist schon was dran, aber das schöne an Apple sind die Mad TV folgen 

zb die YouTube - Mad TV - Feist 1234 Apple iPod Commercial


@Bääängel

Apple weiß einfach seine jünger an sich zu binden, aus  Marketing Sicht schon genial


----------



## Bääängel (29. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> @Bääängel
> 
> Apple weiß einfach seine jünger an sich zu binden, aus  Marketing Sicht schon genial



Aber so verblendet kann ein normaler Mensch doch nicht sein. Das widerspricht der Natur des homo sapiens. 
Und irgendwo sind auch die Grenzen des marketings gesetzt, dann ist das einfach nur noch Doofheit des Endverbrauchers.


----------



## Progs-ID (29. März 2010)

@ poiu:
Geiles Video xDDD
  

@ MARIIIO:
Das iPhone haben überwiegend Geschäftsleute und die, die es werden wollen. 

@ Topic:
Das iPad wurde entwickelt, um das Präsentieren einfacher zu machen und nicht zum zocken. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------

